# Reducing recoil on .450



## B Livingston (Nov 21, 2012)

I just bought a .450 Bushmaster upper 20" barrel, PSA magpul lower. Yesterday I shot 20 rounds, kicks like a 20 gauge. Wondering how to reduce the recoil? I read somewhere to change the muzzle brake, then someone else said not to because the brake is designed to stop the barrel from climbing. Which my main goal is to improve accuracy. I was thinking of changing the stock, something to absorb some of the recoil. Since it's a.223 lower Im guessing it's designed to handle .223 recoil. Any suggestions?


----------



## laterilus (Mar 18, 2006)

A slip on recoil pad is where I'd start. Lots of choices in that department. Another accuracy improvement can be done with a better trigger. My bushmasters factory trigger was nothing to write home about.


----------



## 00Buckshot69 (Dec 30, 2007)

B Livingston said:


> I just bought a .450 Bushmaster upper 20" barrel, PSA magpul lower. Yesterday I shot 20 rounds, kicks like a 20 gauge. Wondering how to reduce the recoil? I read somewhere to change the muzzle brake, then someone else said not to because the brake is designed to stop the barrel from climbing. Which my main goal is to improve accuracy. I was thinking of changing the stock, something to absorb some of the recoil. Since it's a.223 lower Im guessing it's designed to handle .223 recoil. Any suggestions?


I have a Anderson Machining and Franklin Arms upper with a muzzle break and I kicks like a frick'en mule!!
But from the research I did before I purchased it EVERYONE said the recoil was harsh..

Bucky


----------



## redfish1 (Dec 21, 2010)

I have an Arclight precision ar 450 thumper and my 11 year old granddaughter shoots it not much kick and she shot a nice 9 pt a perfect 50 yd shot sat with it !!!


----------



## APEX PREDATOR (Sep 12, 2014)

The muzzle brake is indeed intended to reduce muzzle rise (also felt recoil) but that really only comes into play if you need a follow up shot quickly. Most of the time muzzle brakes are not needed unless you are shooting in rapid succession. Removing it may or may not solve your problem of felt recoil but it should not affect your accuracy. if you do remove it and decide to put it back on i would recommend getting a new crush washer!


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

00Buckshot69 said:


> I have a Anderson Machining and Franklin Arms upper with a muzzle break and I kicks like a frick'en mule!!
> But from the research I did before I purchased it EVERYONE said the recoil was harsh..
> 
> Bucky


Put some meat on them bones and maybe you'll handle it better .

In all seriousness, a sims recoil pad is the ticket. Some swear by the Ross muzzle break but I value my hearing. Others put an A5 fixed stock on their AR's and put an inertia absorbing weight in the stock.

Truthfully, the recoil energy of the 450 is very reasonable, between 15 and 20 ft-lbs depending on gun weight. A 3" 20 gauge slug can punch you with 30 ft-lbs.


----------



## APEX PREDATOR (Sep 12, 2014)

I forgot to add that you could add a heavier buffer and buffer spring to potentially reduce recoil but if you go to heavy you run the risk of your rifle not cycling your standard .223 round.


----------



## 00Buckshot69 (Dec 30, 2007)

Firefighter said:


> Put some meat on them bones and maybe you'll handle it better .
> 
> In all seriousness, a sims recoil pad is the ticket. Some swear by the Ross muzzle break but I value my hearing. Others put an A5 fixed stock on their AR's and put an inertia absorbing weight in the stock.
> 
> Truthfully, the recoil energy of the 450 is very reasonable, between 15 and 20 ft-lbs depending on gun weight. A 3" 20 gauge slug can punch you with 30 ft-lbs.


Oh I have meat on my bones,
Part if my issue is I relax almost to much, combined with the light trigger pull it sneaks right up on ya and bites.

Bucky


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

I took my high heals off. Haven't had any recoil issues since


----------



## B Livingston (Nov 21, 2012)

Lol figured I would get this. I guess it won't be an issue after I practice. Only shot 3 times a year if I'm lucky. I shot 20 round yesterday, today my arm was dead


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

B Livingston said:


> I just bought a .450 Bushmaster upper 20" barrel, PSA magpul lower. Yesterday I shot 20 rounds, kicks like a 20 gauge. Wondering how to reduce the recoil? I read somewhere to change the muzzle brake, then someone else said not to because the brake is designed to stop the barrel from climbing. Which my main goal is to improve accuracy. I was thinking of changing the stock, something to absorb some of the recoil. Since it's a.223 lower Im guessing it's designed to handle .223 recoil. Any suggestions?


3 people in my group of friends have a 450 AR now. The first guy was raving about it because it had about the same or less recoil than his Savage 220. I guess everyone's different though. Not ragging on you by any means, I'm as recoil shy as they get. My buddy always asks if I want to shoot his 460 Encore and my answer's always the same.....no.


----------



## B Livingston (Nov 21, 2012)

lol! I might change out the stock. The more confident I am the more accurate I'll be.


----------



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

Buy a gun that doesn't kick as much.  I love my .270.


----------



## B Livingston (Nov 21, 2012)

In southeast Michigan. I usually use my 870 12 ga for hunting but decided to buy a Bushmaster


----------



## B Livingston (Nov 21, 2012)

View attachment 227349
View attachment 227348


----------



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

B Livingston said:


> In southeast Michigan. I usually use my 870 12 ga for hunting but decided to buy a Bushmaster


If it were me, I think I'd get a muzzleloader that way one gun could hunt every firearm season. Nowadays , they're easily a 200 yard gun, and I shoot out to 300yds.


----------



## B Livingston (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm selling my Thompson Center Encore if anyone's interested.


----------



## B Livingston (Nov 21, 2012)

View attachment 227350


$450 firm


----------



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

B Livingston said:


> I'm selling my Thompson Center Encore if anyone's interested.


I'll keep an ear open.


----------



## B Livingston (Nov 21, 2012)

Brian Berg said:


> I'll keep an ear open.


----------



## jr9912 (Dec 2, 2008)

My bushmaster kicks less than my muzzleloader. Boyd's stocks have a decent recoil pad on them. You can get them with Pachmayr recoil pads too.

View attachment 227374


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

http://www.450bushmaster.net/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1687&hilit=Recoil+reduction

Some good reading in the above link, and on that entire site for anyone interested in 450.


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)

Could always start reloading for it and come up with a reduced load. That would solve your recoil problem and potentially increase accuracy.


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

APEX PREDATOR said:


> I forgot to add that you could add a heavier buffer and buffer spring to potentially reduce recoil but if you go to heavy you run the risk of your rifle not cycling your standard .223 round.



This is the answer that will have the biggest impact to reduce recoil. Honestly, if you don't need to switch back and forth quickly, it really only takes another few seconds to swap the spring and buffer. More parts to keep track of, but this is what I would do.


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

Be careful with trying to swap stocks unless you leave the buffer tube alone. Many castle nuts on the buffer tube are staked and a pain to get off (or ruin the castle nut).


----------



## delloro (Aug 31, 2007)

Get a new A1 stock and put a cushy limbsaver pad on it.


----------



## jdub (Feb 27, 2007)

What you have on the barrel now is most likely just a flash hider. If you get a good muzzle break on it you'll notice a difference in felt recoil as it will direct more gases up and to the sides.


----------



## khuss2009 (Jun 11, 2012)

Suppressor.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

A2 fixed stock....


----------

